# Vacation Village in the Berkshires



## boxerlover (May 27, 2009)

We live in the Berkshires and just confirmed Unit 1207B, Maximum Occupancy 4, Private Occupancy 4, Unit size 1 with a partial kitchen.  Can't seem to find a map of the resort showing where units are located.  Online Reviews seem mixed.  Last minute reservation for family members coming in to attend a graduation.  Is anyone familiar with this unit?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## MoiAl (May 28, 2009)

Just returned from Vacation Villages. Unit 1207 is in building 12 right next to check in, pool etc. However depending on the unit 07 you could be facing into a rock ledge with no view. we too were booked into building 12, but on checkin we were moved at clerks recomendation to building 6 with a view into the forest, not a great view but we were fasinated by the array of birds about. We had both A and B sides of the unit. A is much bigger but I would no be disappointed with B. The furnishings were top notch, showing very little wear, clean and fully stocked kitchen. Enjoy. Alton


----------



## SSTOCHEL (May 28, 2009)

*Vaction Village*

I am an owner at Vaction Village. If you are having lots of guests and want them to feel comfortable the newer bildings have a A and C section. These units are in total the same as the A & B but they made the a a little smaller and the B a little bigger. 
If you have additional guest and would like them to come and stay they offer a referal program for a free stay and a $100 visa card The catch is a 90 minute tour. Sometimes they will put you up at the resort if not they put you up at a hotel they own in Pittsville about 10 minutes away. I know from a prior person who stayed at the resort and had people coming over they paid I believe either fifty dollars or 100 dollars and they were able to stay on premises in a one bedroom unit.

If you are interested You can dial 1 -877 - 816 -2345  
You Must give them the ARP ID 159814 for the free night.
If you have any questions you would like to ask me about the promotion 
sstochel@optonline.net


----------



## boxerlover (May 28, 2009)

*Vacation Village*

Thanks so much for the information and help.  Betty


----------



## shoney (May 30, 2009)

Our favorite is building 9...across from the pool and children's play area.  there is a grill right outside the door.  We have stayed in 901ab for 3 years.  Nice views from the balcony.  there are steps right across the street that take you up to the clubhouse/jacuzzi/pool and additional grills.


----------



## boxerlover (May 31, 2009)

*Vacation Village*

Will be checking in at 4 P.M.  Thanks!


----------



## boxerlover (May 31, 2009)

*Vacation Village*

Hi everyone, Ended up in Unit 1204, view is zilch but unit is nice and clean, grounds are beautiful, pools look nice and it certainly fits our needs.  Made reception aware that we were not interested in the timeshare talk and they were okay with they...no hard sell.....at least at this time.  Check in was quick, staff polite and helpful.   Thanks to all who gave me info on this timeshare.  Betty


----------

